# Grafikkarte liefert plötzlich Blaustich



## Michiseba (11. April 2005)

Hallo Zusammen!
Meine Grafikkarte (Nvidia Geforce Fx 5200) liefert plötzlich nur noch blautischige Bilder. Woran kan das liegen?
Michiseba


----------



## turboprinz (11. April 2005)

HiHo,
schoneinmal die Steckverbindungen an beiden Geräten (GraKa und Monitor) auf nen Wackelkontakt geprüft?

Gruß der TUROprinz


----------



## Michiseba (13. April 2005)

Hi turboprinz!
Die Steckverbindungen haben keinen Wackelkontakt, im Stecker sind noch alle Pins in Ordnung. Ich halte es für unwachrscheinlich das es am Monitorkabel/stecker liegt, habs mit mehreren ausprobiert, was aber sein könnte, dass an der Buchse der Grafikkarte was kaputt ist (von außen nix zu sehen).
Ich denke es handelt sich eher um ein Software Problem, aber "nix genaues weis man nicht".
Michiseba


----------



## lazyrudi (3. Mai 2005)

Hast du mittlerweile eine Lösung für dein Problem gefunden? Ich hatte in letzter Zeit Probleme mit meinen Symbolen, die sich immer mehr aufzulösen schienen. Hatte dann den Tipp gefunden den „Shell Icon BPP“ von 32 auf 16 runter zu setzen. Das hat mir zwar die Symbole repariert, aber jetzt habe ich einen Blaustich im Bild den ich auch nicht wegbekomme, wenn ich den Wert wieder hoch setze. Drum würde mich interessieren wie du dein Problem gelöst hast.


----------

